# Far sì che



## la italianilla

Buone feste a tutti quanti, italiani spagnoli e non 
Ho fatto una ricerca sul forum, spero il tema non sia già stato trattato, anche perché, viste le parole chiave, m'è venuto fuori di tutto (non vorrei che mi fosse sfuggito!)
Estoy buscando una traducción por la locución italiana "far sì che", muy utilizada en contextos formales. Os doy unos ejemplos para que comprendáis como los italianos la utilizamos. Añado la definición del De Mauro también:



> Sì: congiunzione
> spec. in relazione con fare: *far sì che --> fare in modo che*: devi far sì che tutto si risolva



O sea es una expresión para introducir las subordinadas finales y tiene más o menos el mismo sentido de _affinché_:

Ejemplo: Devi *far sì che* la situazione si risolva al più presto.
Il mio tentativo di traduzione: Tienes que hacer con la manera que (o hacer de modo que) se resolva este problema más pronto que puedas.

Aquí un hilo del foro Solo Italiano con una gran cantidad de ejemplos y explicaciones detalladas de su uso.

¿Se entiende mi traducción, o hay otras expresiones más adaptas?
Agradeszo otras opciones también 
Muchas gracias desde ya.


----------



## Kraus

Ho trovato anche "hacer de manera que".


----------



## traduttrice

Yo usaría un simple "hacer que" o "buscar la manera de que..."
_Tenés que hacer que se resuelva_
_Tenés que buscar la manera de que se resuelva / de resolverlo_


----------



## la italianilla

Grazie mille Kraus e traduttrice!


----------



## creephost

Yo suelo utilizar (en ambitos formales) "hacer que", que además es una forma que puede sonar a orden...

Hace tiempo le dije a mi novia (ex-novia, mejor): "Haré que lo escuches", estabamos hablando de un disco y ella se dió media vuetla hacía mi y me dijo "Vaya mandón"....

Approfitto di questa occasione per presentarmi (Marco, 27 anni, molte passioni, grande utente di wordreference) e per salutare tutte le persone da modesto ed umile nuovo utente del forum...


----------



## la italianilla

Ciao Marco, grazie anche a te!
Quindi "hacer que"...la versione "preferita" dai madrelingua che hanno postato...
Benvenuto nel forum!


----------



## creephost

Grazie per il benvenuto, italianilla

E grazie anche per avermi dato del madrelingua spagnolo: sono italiano, anche se attualmente (ed anche in passato) sto in Spagna.


----------



## Dudu678

Añado comentario.

_Tienes que hacer con la manera que...
Tienes que hacer de modo que...

_Estas frases son incorrectas gramaticalmente porque _hacer_ es un verbo transitivo y sí, se expresa la manera, la forma, pero no qué se hace.

Por otro lado, siento decir que no me parece que _hacer que_ sea exactamente lo mismo que _far sì che_ aunque pueda servir. _Hacer que_ para mí tiene un matiz de forzar la situación mientras que _far sì che_ me da más la impresión de _hacer todo lo posible por que...

_Y como siempre, y más en este foro, puedo estar muy equivocado.


----------



## la italianilla

A ver...discurso un poquito complicado (o cumplicado...será catalán...no me recuerdo) para mí.

_Hacer con la manera que...
hacer de modo que..._ (ésta está en un diccionario en línea...)

los busqué por internet leyendo e intentando buscar una traducción adapta por "far sì che". Seguramente son errores. 
¿Te parece incorrecta la de _hacer de manera que_ también?

Tu duda sobre _far sì che_...que te da más la impresión de hacer todo lo posible por que...no estoy segura pero yo creo que no. Y te digo más:

_Far in modo che_ no implica necesariamente hacer todo lo posible, pero si pones el adverbio "assolutamente" sí que tienes razón.

_Devi far sì che venga alla festa -> haz para que vaya a la fiesta_
_Devi assolutamente far sì che venga alla festa_ -> eso sí que tienes el sentido de "hacer todo lo posible" (porque hay "assolutamente")
¿Qué te parece el uso de "hacer para que"?


----------



## creephost

"Hacer para que" lo leo a menudo en la prensa, me parece una buena opción...


----------



## Dudu678

la italianilla said:


> _Far in modo che_ no implica necesariamente hacer todo lo posible, pero si pones el adverbio "assolutamente" sí que tienes razón.


Me das más la razón. Intentaba simplemente rebajar la fuerza al decir "hacer todo lo posible". Por supuesto la podemos rebajar aún más.

_Hacer que_ realmente me parece intentar forzar una situación. _Haz que venga a la fiesta_... ¿con una pistola? Mejor algo como _inténtalo convencer para que venga a la fiesta.

_Por otro lado, _hacer_ también puede funcionar como intransitivo en el sentido de _actuar_. Me gustan bastante _hacer *por* _y en segundo lugar _hacer *para*_, dependiendo de la situación.

_Haz por que venga a la fiesta_. 

Esa frase es perfecta, aunque no muy coloquial.


----------



## Dudu678

Añado:

_Hacer con la manera que...
Hacer de modo que..._ 

Quizá esté equivocado, pero se me antojan un poco "raras". ¿Puedes poner un ejemplo?


----------



## la italianilla

Dudu678 said:


> Me das más la razón. Intentaba simplemente rebajar la fuerza al decir "hacer todo lo posible". Por supuesto la podemos rebajar aún más.
> 
> _Hacer que_ realmente me parece intentar forzar una situación. _Haz que venga a la fiesta_... ¿con una pistola? Mejor algo como _inténtalo convencer para que venga a la fiesta.
> 
> _Por otro lado, _hacer_ también puede funcionar como intransitivo en el sentido de _actuar_. Me gustan bastante _hacer *por* _y en segundo lugar _hacer *para*_, dependiendo de la situación.
> 
> _Haz por que venga a la fiesta_.
> 
> Esa frase es perfecta, aunque no muy coloquial.



 Aggiudicato!
Grazie Dudu e grazie creephost per l'aiuto! 

@ Dudu: non importa se non è colloquiale, anche perché "far sì che" è più utilizzata nel linguaggio formale:



			
				la italianilla said:
			
		

> ...(CUT)...la locución italiana "far sì che", muy utilizada en contextos formales



Pues entonces: 

_hacer por_ -> más formal
_hacer para que_ -> más coloquial?

O dipende sempre dal contesto e non lo si può dire a priori?


----------



## Dudu678

Consultando el diccionario veo:



> * 42.     * intr. Poner cuidado y diligencia para la ejecución de algo. _Hacer por llegar_ _Hacer por venir_ _Hacer para salvarse_ _Hacer para sí_


Yo me quedaría con _hacer por_. _Hacer para_... pues mira, creo que no lo uso salvo en el caso que dice el diccionario.

Como nota, fíjate en cómo me ha traicionado el subconciente. Antes he dicho:

_Hacer todo lo posible por que...

_Quita el detalle de "todo lo posible" y...

_Hacer por que..._



Definitivamente, como dices tú, adjudicado!!

Nota curiosa: con _todo lo posible_ es mucho más coloquial.


----------



## la italianilla

OK!!!



Dudu678 said:


> ...(CUT)...detalle de "todo lo posible" y... -> en italiano también: "Fai tutto il possibile per farlo venire alla festa" -> linguaggio certamente più "colloquiale".
> 
> _Hacer por que..._
> 
> 
> 
> Definitivamente, como dices tú, adjudicado!!
> 
> Nota curiosa: con _todo lo posible_ es mucho más coloquial. -> claro, come en italiano



Gracias Dudu y...viva Madrí


----------



## creephost

Dudu678 said:


> Consultando el diccionario veo:
> 
> Yo me quedaría con _hacer por_. _Hacer para_... pues mira, creo que no lo uso salvo en el caso que dice el diccionario.
> 
> Como nota, fíjate en cómo me ha traicionado el subconciente. Antes he dicho:
> 
> _Hacer todo lo posible por que...
> 
> _Quita el detalle de "todo lo posible" y...
> 
> _Hacer por que..._
> 
> 
> 
> Definitivamente, como dices tú, adjudicado!!
> 
> Nota curiosa: con _todo lo posible_ es mucho más coloquial.



"Con todo lo posible" è un'espressione che mi piace molto, anche se non l'ho quasi mai usata...


----------



## Schenker

_Hacer con la manera que..._
_Hacer de modo que..._ 
_Haz por que venga a la fiesta_

A mi estas 3 frases me parecen incorrectas.

Saludos.


----------



## Dudu678

Schenker said:


> _Hacer con la manera que..._
> _Hacer de modo que..._
> _Haz por que venga a la fiesta_
> 
> A mi estas 3 frases me parecen incorrectas.


Las primera lo es a todas luces, y la segunda es demasiado rebuscada. La tercera, sin embargo, es muy correcta. (Vistazo al diccionario)


----------



## la italianilla

Beh, comunque per le prime due opzione, già nei messaggi precedenti s'era detto che non andavano bene, e come "risultato" della nostra analisi sulla locuzione "far sì che", abbiamo trovato come possibile corrispondente "hacer por".
La cosa che un po' mi rompe è il fatto che la seconda opzione che avevo proposto (cioè _hacer de modo que_) l'ho trovata su un dizionario in linea che uso spesso.


----------



## Schenker

Esa frase que dices Dudu, debe ser correcta en el español de España, porque acá sería totalmente incorrecta.

Italianilla, esa frase que mencionas sería correcta si le agregas algunas cosas, por ejemplo quedaría bien si fuera: "hacer*lo* de modo que" o "hacer 'x cosa' de modo que". Pero así sola no.

Saludos.


----------



## Neuromante

En España, al menos hasta donde alcanzo a saber, es completamente incorrecta. De hecho, pensaba que era una forma (Incorrecta como el laísmo, por ejemplo) usada en Sudamerica, o más concretamente usada por Paulina Rubio, que es mejicana y no sudamericana.

_Hacer* para*_ sí es correcto. Pero *por* se usa para referirse a una _causa,_ no a un _efecto._
_Puedesd decir "Hazlo por mi" o "Hazlo para mi" _Eentendido en este caso que yo soy el beneficiario de lo que quiera que se haga.


----------



## Dudu678

Neuromante, vuelvo a mostrar este extracto de la voz _hacer_ en el DRAE:



> * 40.     * intr. Dicho de una cosa: Corresponder, concordar, venir bien con otra. _Aquello hace aquí bien_ _Esto no hace con aquello_ _Llave que hace a ambas cerraduras_*
> 41.     * intr. Desempeñar una función, representar un papel o servir de algo. _Ella hizo __DE__ Electra_ _Este nombre hace __DE__ sujeto_ _La alfombra hacía __DE__ cama_
> * 42.     * intr. Poner cuidado y diligencia para la ejecución de algo. _Hacer por llegar __Hacer por venir_  _Hacer para salvarse_ _Hacer para sí_


En las por primeras sinceramente la causa me parece el querer llegar/venir.

Además, como dije antes, piensa en esta frase que seguro que te suena muy bien:

_Hice todo lo posible *por *estar aquí a tiempo, pero el tren se retrasó._
Indica mucho interés y máxima implicación.

_Hice por estar aquí a tiempo, pero el tren se retrasó.
_Aquí simplemente se intentó.


----------



## Neuromante

No me suena de nada, es más me rompe toda la gramática.
¿No será una de esas formas muy localistas de la Peninsula que la Drae recoge sin entrar en razones? Es la entrada 42 y para la voz Hacer, no para la voz Por.

Hace poco hubo una protesta por definir terminos de uso en Canarias de forma equivocada Incluso palabras de origen canario pero para las que no hay otra (Guanche, por ejemplo, Es el nombre de los aborigenes de Tenerife -Solo de Tenerife- pero lo han adjudicado alegremente a todos los canarios, sería como llamar incas a los incas por que sí) No entraron en razón y respondieron que hacían lo que querían.


----------



## Dudu678

Neuromante said:


> Es la entrada 42 y para la voz Hacer, no para la voz Por.


En algo estamos de acuerdo entonces:


Dudu678 said:


> Neuromante, vuelvo a mostrar este extracto de la *voz hacer *en el DRAE:


Y ahora me vas a permitir que te siga discutiendo. No sé a qué fuentes dirigirme para encontrar referencias con cierta autoridad, pero pongo algunos ejemplos de Google:



> Tienes que hacer por venir más por el pueblo e irte implicando en sus cosas, pues en cada generación hay un líder y en la tuya tú puedes ser uno de ellos. (sic)
> http://www.pueblos-espana.org/castilla+y+leon/zamora/hedroso/Iglesia+Santo+Tom%E9/



Y como prueba de que no es localismo español:


> Algunos relojes que he tenido acaban arrumbados al quedarse sin batería, estrellados del cristal por caídas, con extensible por un solo lado, y andando a las prisas como suelo hacer por llegar a tiempo al trabajo ni me pongo a veces NADA, lo único que siempre cargo es mi celular.
> http://foro.pormexicounido.net/viewtopic.php?t=4898&start=30&sid=e5f730a220ce376e4a4ef5d3f9d1510f



En este mismo diccionario:


> 20. Procurar que sucedan las acciones que significan los infinitivos que le siguen.
> ♦ Se construye con la prep. por: hacer por venir.
> http://www.wordreference.com/definicion/hacer



Y a mí no me rompe ningún esquema.  Lo siento.


----------



## Rubempré Lucien

Amigos del foro de italo-español,

estoy traduciendo un texto y me he encontrado con esta frase, que dudo cómo debo verter:

"L'appropriazione della narrazione in una fase precoce de la storia del nostro paese ha fatto sì che essa abbia talvolta avuto un'influenza maggiore di quella, più inmediata, esercitata dalla cultura maggioritaria."

¿Alguien podría ayudarme a traducir la frase entera?
Gracias a mares,

LR


----------



## Melipillano

*ha fatto sì che* = ha hecho de modo que.
Inviaci tu intento di traduzione
Molte grazie


----------



## Dudu678

Milipillano, no me gusta esa traducción. La verdad es que puede ser complicado decirlo de forma que suene totalmente natural.


----------



## Melipillano

Dudu678 said:


> Milipillano, no me gusta esa traducción. La verdad es que puede ser complicado decirlo de forma que suene totalmente natural.


Ti ringrazio, Dudu


----------



## Rubempré Lucien

Hola Dudu y Melipillano,

he leído con atención la discusión anterior sobre el tema, pero no veo nada que me convenza en una frase como ésta:

"L'appropriazione della narrazione in una fase precoce de la storia del nostro paese ha fatto sì che essa abbia talvolta avuto un'influenza maggiore di quella, più inmediata, esercitata dalla cultura maggioritaria."

Traduzco: 'La apropiación de la narración en una fase precoz de la historia de nuestro país *ha hecho de modo que/ *ha hecho por que ella haya tenido a veces una influencia mayor que aquélla, más inmediata, ejercida por la cultura mayoritaria' 

Ninguna de las dos casa ni con el subjuntivo, ni con el sentido de la oración. Otra opción sería dejar, simplemente:

'La apropiación de la narración en una fase precoz de la historia de nuestro país *ha hecho que ella haya tenido a veces una influencia mayor que aquélla, más inmediata, ejercida por la cultura mayoritaria' 

Pero se pierden matices. ¿Cómo lo véis?

LR


----------



## Schenker

Tal como dices, _fatto sì che = hecho que_. Simple.
Los italianos le agregan un "si", y en español es simplemente "hacer que".

Saludos.


----------

